# new tivo?



## Hal9000 (Aug 1, 2006)

a shop up the road from me still has tivo's in stock don't know the prices but, he said the only problem is you need to activate them with subscription inorder for them to work, i was thinking of getting one but, want to know can the activation still be done and can you still buy lifetime subscription. how and where is it done and how much doe it cost.

ta for your help


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. A Lifetime Sub is £200. After you have purchased the unit you will need to call Tivo Customer Service on 0870 241 8486 and give them the box's Service Number (it's on the back and various stickers) and pay them the money.

I wouldn't pay more than £100-150 for the box itself.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

On price, it's worth noting that as-new TiVos complete with lifetime subscription are going for around £200 on ebay so unless your local shopkeeper is offering you the box for less than £1, you may be better off taking your trade elsewhere!


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 1, 2006)

rwtomkins said:


> On price, it's worth noting that as-new TiVos complete with lifetime subscription are going for around £200 on ebay so unless your local shopkeeper is offering you the box for less than £1, you may be better off taking your trade elsewhere!


thanks for you help :up: , will look into it.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Where is this?


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 1, 2006)

they are selling them for the same price as they are new, even if they are 3yrs+ old, and boxed with everthing. :down: 

they talked of putting them on ebay, to see what they get, but to anyone who walks in off street price as new 250. no sub, bit much


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Unless you have already bought them all  , are you going to let us know where they are?

FYI the last price Tivi were selling for as new was around £99. So I doubt they will get anywhere near £250 without a subscription on Ebay.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fred Smith said:


> Unless you have already bought them all  , are you going to let us know where they are?
> 
> FYI the last price Tivi were selling for as new was around £99. So I doubt they will get anywhere near £250 without a subscription on Ebay.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would recommend you buy one on Ebay with a Lifetime Sub as it will probably only cost £100 to £120 or so more than a Tivo without one when Lifetime subs are still £200 to buy direct from Tivo on top of any monthly subs you may also have paid them during the interim.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I would recommend you buy one on Ebay with a Lifetime Sub as it will probably only cost £100 to £120 or so more than a Tivo without one when Lifetime subs are still £200 to buy direct from Tivo on top of any monthly subs you may also have paid them during the interim.


ta for that


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

This one looks worth following:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Thomson-Tivo-...0QQihZ002QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

